# Detailing BLACK FRIDAY Deals thread



## WHIZZER

Please post all BLACK FRIDAY DEALS HERE :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

*SLIMS Rupes Offer *http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/blog/special-offers/huge-savings-rupes-polishers-kits/

Not exactly a Black Friday deal but a good offer *ELITE CAR CARE KRANZLE OFFER *

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400686


----------



## WHIZZER

*Illluminate Car Care*

Our Black Friday Sale has landed!

Get up to 35% off our entire range. This offer will last until midnight on the 24th, however at the moment stock is limited on this offer. Great deals to be had!

Our Detailing World discount (DW20) has been deactivated for this offer.

www.illuminatecarcare.co.uk

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400616


----------



## voon

Do Amazon Cyber Monday things count as well? They offer a few things.


----------



## scooobydont

Autoglym Perfect Bodywork and Wheels Gift Collection from Halfords, down to £25:

1 325ml Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
1 325ml Super Resin Polish
1 325ml Extra Gloss Protector
1 500ml Clean Wheels
1 500ml Instant Tyre Dressing
1 300ml Wheel Protector

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...m-perfect-bodywork-and-wheels-gift-collection


----------



## Clyde

AF: https://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/bf13


----------



## shine247

Ultimate Finish have 10% off with BLACK17. With free postage at a decent minimum spend of £39.95 it is not a bad package.

Plus Euro Car Parts have a code "BLACKFRIDAY" giving a discount off purchases.

Also Tesco Karcher K2 £45

https://www.tesco.com/direct/karche...-with-accessories/207-5954.prd?skuId=207-5954

*K4 Compact £119* , A straight forward washer, well thought of and with a* 3 year guarantee !* :doublesho

https://www.tesco.com/direct/karcher-k4-compact-pressure-washer/757-3579.prd?skuId=757-3579


----------



## jr2007

Couple of offers on Amazon:

Karcher K4 premium for £278 http://amzn.to/2jM2BBl
5L Williams Waterless Wash for £20 http://amzn.to/2jJZsSs


----------



## WHIZZER

Carspunk 
We have decided to treat our Carspünk fans this Black Friday and we are giving you a massive 50% off from 4pm tonight on our ProÜ single bottle range... UNTIL NEXT SUNDAY!!
Starting tonight until Sunday evening at 12pm we have a huge 50% off our entire range... this includes our new products and new formulas!

Simply:
- Head over to www.carspunk.com,
- Choose from the wide selection of ProÜ Range,
- Add code: BLACKFRIDAY50 at the checkout*!

We are feeling so generous that no minimum spend applies on this Black Friday offer!

*Please make sure the code is in capitals when applied at the checkout!


----------



## WHIZZER

GLOSS IT

use BLACKFRI24 FOR A 24% DISCOUNT
"Free domestic shipping (US) not International"


----------



## WHIZZER

DW EXCLUSIVE 
Exclusive to detailing world. Not advertised anywhere else and only available on www.clobberizer.com

Use code 'BlackFriday2017!' at checkout for 25% off any order. Limited to 1 use per customer.

Available all day on the 24th of November 2017 only.


----------



## WHIZZER

Autoglanz deals on the Day 
We will have one running for 24Hrs and starting on friday morning at 00:01

just forward users to our site https://auto-glanz.co.uk/ no other details being released until the offers go live.


----------



## WHIZZER

PVD magazine offer 
http://pro-detailers.co.uk/product/november17-offer/


----------



## WHIZZER

Carbon Collective Deals
All of our offers will be heading onto the page below, we will be adding a product a day to the sale, this will include a minimum of 20% off RRP.

The full sale will start on Friday.

http://carboncollective.com/product-category/black-friday-sale/


----------



## Danjc

BMD sale starts tonight at midnight.

http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/


----------



## WHIZZER

http://www.tdgstore.co.uk/
Black Friday Deals are 40% off everything, no codes are required, no codes are accepted, everything is already marked down, price you see is price you pay, get stocked up now for your winter protection and maintenance washes.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ODK
BLACK FRIDAY 
SALE
Starts Thursday 5pm until Saturday 5pm
https://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/

Adams/prestige car care starts on friday
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/password


----------



## Bristle Hound

Info on Infinity Wax Black Friday deals released at 7pm 221117 on FB :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Bouncer's crazy deals on the Day 
For 24Hrs and starting on Friday 24th at 00.01 GMT - No price releases until offer starts.

Go to main website (as shown below) and click on Black Friday Deals at the top of page (will show when offer starts). - Limited Stocks - Be quick or many products may sell out.


----------



## pump

Perfectly cleaned uk facebook showing sale from friday to Monday 15% off with code BF15


----------



## PureFinalRinse

*Pure Final Rinse Black Friday Deal*

Black Friday to Cyber Monday deals on brands site wide
*Special pricing on our PFR1 Pure Water Resin Filter at our lowest ever £189.99!*

Deals go live Friday morning.

www.purefinalrinse.co.uk :detailer:


----------



## WHIZZER

ODK WAXES 
22% off sale starts Thursday 23rd 5pm til Sat 25th 5pm


----------



## WHIZZER

ULTIMATE FINISH 
From now until midnight on Cyber Monday (27th Nov) we're offering 10% off ALL products and UF detailing services on orders over £39.95 (exc delivery).

Just enter the promotion code 'BLACK17' at the top of the basket page for the discount to be applied.

Plus - delivery within the UK mainland and Northern Ireland is also free on all orders over £39.95.

Offer ends at midnight on Monday 27th November.


----------



## WHIZZER

BRITEMAX 

Save 25% off all in stock items using the coupon code ‘BFMAX’ during checkout.

Offer ends midnight cyber Monday 27th November, unfortunately loyalty points cant be spent whilst using the coupon code but all orders will still earn you points.


----------



## WHIZZER

MONZA CAR CARE

10% off everything code BLACK10 it shows this on the homepage banner

AND

Dodo Juice Future Armour Nano Spray Sealant 500ml buy one get one free

https://www.monzacarcare.co.uk/?Page_ID=3610&refpid=&id=695707


----------



## Blackwatch

Don't know if it's been mentioned but Shane's sale at HDD starts on Friday. https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?...7885552:tl_objid.1957723177885552&__tn__=EH-R









Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grommit

Any Chance of Tech / TV style discounts/deals lads ?


----------



## Monza Man

*Monza BLACK FRIDAY WEEKEND 10% OFF EVERYTHING!!*


----------



## macca666

Grommit said:


> Any Chance of Tech / TV style discounts/deals lads ?


Could maybe start another thread this one is headed detailing black Friday deals so think it'll just be detailing stuff.


----------



## scooobydont

Grommit said:


> Any Chance of Tech / TV style discounts/deals lads ?


You might be better going here for that:

https://www.hotukdeals.com/

The detailing stuff on here I have never seen promoted elsewhere (although I admittedly don't look hard!).


----------



## steelghost

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400736

Some fantastic offers from Serious Performance - everyone needs a tin of Finish Kare Pink Wax in the box! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

"Start off your black Friday shopping with a set of Detail Guardz, the most effective way to wash & polish your car! Eliminate the hassle of hoses & cords caught under the tire and you'll wish you had these earlier! Available at these fine retailers.


----------



## WHIZZER

SERIOUS PERFORMANCE 
Evening all!

So I have a few Black Friday deals which I hope people will like! 

However.... On top of the offers listed below as a special Black Friday incentive:

*DELIVERY IS FREE!* (within the UK and on the following offers only - Please contact if you're outside the UK for a shipping quote).

*EVERY ORDER will receive a Serious Performance 40x60cm arUber Towel ABSOLUTELY FREE worth £3.95!!!*(rrp)
(this is limited to one per customer regardless of amount of orders).


*To the deals!!!!* :thumb:

*SP Products:*

*Offer 1* - 1x Serious Performance Show Detailer 1 US Gallon Concentrate & 1x 60x90cm 1000gsm Uber Zero Seam Towel Deal - *£28.95* (rrp £35.90 + p&p).

*Offer 2* - 1x Serious Performance Show Detailer 1 US Gallon Concentrate & 2x 40x40cm 1000gsm Uber Drying/Detailing Towel Deal - *£24.95* (rrp £30.85 + p&p).

*Offer 3* - 1x Serious Performance Paint Cleanser 250ml, 1x Serious Performance Nano Seal 250ml, 2x 40x40cm 1000gsm Uber Drying/Detailing Towels & 2x German Applicators Deal - *£26.95* (rrp £34.75 + p&p).

*Finish Kare Products:*

*Offer 4* - 1x Finish Kare #2685 Pink Wax, 1x German Applicator and 1x Serious Performance 40x40cm 1000gsm Uber Detailing towel - *£21.95* (rrp £26.88 + p&p).

*Offer 5* - 1x Finish Kare #2180 Anti Static Poly Wipe Sealant, 1x German Applicator and 1x Serious Performance 40x40cm 1000gsm Uber Detailing towel - *£17.95* (rrp £21.88 + p&p).

*Offer 6* - 1x Serious Performance Clean Detailer 1 US Gallon Concentrate with Measuring Beaker - *£7.95* (rrp £14.95 +p&p).

*Serious Performance Microfibre Towels:*

*Offer 7* - 1x Serious Performance 60x90cm 1000gsm Uber Zero Seam towels - *£12.95* each (rrp £16.95 + p&p).

*Offer 8* - 1x Serious Performance 40x40cm 1000gsm Uber Small Drying/Detailing towels - *£3.95* each (rrp £5.95 + p&p).

*Offer 9* - 1x Serious Performance 40x60cm 380gsm arUber All Purpose Detailing towels - *£2.50* each (rrp £3.95 + p&p).

For anyone wishing to take us up on any of these offers, please send Paypal payment directly to: [email protected]
(serious_performance at hotmail dot com).

All items can be found on our site but any questions, feel free to ask .

*When you send payment please ensure you let me know the offer number(s) you want, your username, real name and address.*

And thats about it! Oh, other than to say these offers will run till midnight on Cyber Monday :thumb::driver:

Cheers!
Alex .


----------



## WHIZZER

IN2detailing
As posted on Facebook (https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1591846154234025&id=495924743826177)

Sooo....... We have had a few messages asking what we are doing for Black Friday.

The good news is we are offering some deals

TAC Systems - 25% off EVERYTHING
DAS 6 Pro Plus 15/21mm - £149.95 down to £124.95 (limited stocks) 
Microfibre Cloths - selected ones will be on offer
Selected other products

All products will be in a category called 'Black Friday' apart from TAC which can be found by just searching for TAC Systems or clicking on the Brand Logo.

Hopefully there will be something of interest to alot of you and thank you for your continued support.

Imran
:driver:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

https://www.infinitywax.com/

some cracking deals on IW at the min although the 1p waxes have gone


----------



## WHIZZER

POWERMAXED









We have thought long and hard on what offers to bring you this Black Friday, and decided that we want to give you access to everything and you can buy what you want with an amazing *30%* off discount

Use code *BFRIDAY30* at checkout to get your 30% discount

http://www.powermaxed.com


----------



## jr2007

Microfibre wash mitts 2-pack for £10.50 http://amzn.to/2hY1aPM
Nilfisk D-PG 140 (lighter more powerful version of the E140) for £195 http://amzn.to/2jPdYbv

Not for car cleaning but in case anyone hasn't got Gran Turismo Sport, playstation plus is reduced to £37.50 for 12 months http://amzn.to/2hXN6G3 and GT Sport is £25 in the PSN store black friday sale!


----------



## CarChem

4Ltrs of Black Friday Quick Detailer £5.99 
Goes live 9am Friday 
http://car-chem.com/store/product/special


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Our BLACK Friday weekend starts in the morning at 9am.

Spend over £25 & get

➕Free UK shipping 
➕Free Adams Air freshener 
➕Free Adams Sticker
➕Free 2oz Adams product (random)

*All extras will be added manually to your order & will not show in your basket at checkout.

Use code - black17

www.prestigecarcareshop.com

Offer ends on Sunday evening at 9pm

Enjoy & as always thank you for your business


----------



## shine247

Prestige car care shop said:


> Our BLACK Friday weekend starts in the morning at 9am.
> 
> Spend over £25 & get
> 
> ➕Free UK shipping
> ➕Free Adams Air freshener
> ➕Free Adams Sticker
> ➕Free 2oz Adams product (random)
> 
> *All extras will be added manually to your order & will not show in your basket at checkout.
> 
> Use code - black17
> 
> www.prestigecarcareshop.com
> 
> Offer ends on Sunday evening at 9pm
> 
> Enjoy & as always thank you for your business


Well that grabbed attention :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles

shine247 said:


> Well that grabbed attention :thumb:


It certainly did.....!

Oh my goodness gracious me!


----------



## Soapybubbles

Just got a tub of obsession wax phantom for £35 delivered on Black Friday deal


----------



## ashleyman

Does anyone know if Polished Bliss are doing any discounts yet?


----------



## djberney

Had the news blast about Christmas discount but nothing about Black Friday.
Given up on Infinity as every time I went to the next product it emptied my basket and they weren't answering the phone. I know they'll be busy and I wish them well but a little frustrating for me even if my wallet might thank me.


----------



## aslettd

Polished bliss have their 10% off orders over £75 plus £15 worth of free MF's. Think it runs until the beginning of January


----------



## scooobydont

shine247 said:


> Well that grabbed attention :thumb:


Me too, using black wheel nuts on silver alloys!


----------



## scooobydont

Prestige car care shop said:


> Our BLACK Friday weekend starts in the morning at 9am.
> 
> Spend over £25 & get
> 
> ➕Free UK shipping
> ➕Free Adams Air freshener
> ➕Free Adams Sticker
> ➕Free 2oz Adams product (random)
> 
> *All extras will be added manually to your order & will not show in your basket at checkout.
> 
> Use code - black17
> 
> www.prestigecarcareshop.com
> 
> Offer ends on Sunday evening at 9pm
> 
> Enjoy & as always thank you for your business





shine247 said:


> Well that grabbed attention :thumb:


Me too, using black wheel nuts on silver alloys!


----------



## The_Bouncer

A few hours to go.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

motorgeek has blackfire heavily discounted
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=BrandSearch&db_manid=41


----------



## shine247

OvEr_KiLL said:


> motorgeek has blackfire heavily discounted
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=BrandSearch&db_manid=41


Thank you, that is, just what I wanted :argie:


----------



## macca666

Can't post it but Waxaddict top 12 deals posted on instagram are looking good plus if you're a waxclub member you still get your 20% discount :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

shine247 said:


> Thank you, that is, just what I wanted :argie:


same here  i need the midnight sun qd


----------



## Cookies

shine247 said:


> Well that grabbed attention :thumb:


See the sticker on the side window - "Blessed by the Booty" lol. Brilliant.

Cooks


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

shopnshine 
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/black-friday

GET 15% OFF EVERYTHING ELSE

USE CODE: BF17

LIVE NOW!! Ends Midnight 27/11/17


----------



## Bizcam

Swissvax UK 15% off Black Friday only Code BLACK17


----------



## Johnr32

OvEr_KiLL said:


> shopnshine
> https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/black-friday
> 
> GET 15% OFF EVERYTHING ELSE
> 
> USE CODE: BF17
> 
> LIVE NOW!! Ends Midnight 27/11/17


Doesnt work for me, all I get is:

Warning: Gift Certificate is either invalid or the balance has been used up!

Edited: put the code in the wrong box, silly me...


----------



## steelghost

OvEr_KiLL said:


> motorgeek has blackfire heavily discounted
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=BrandSearch&db_manid=41


Oh...oh my :doublesho

Step away from your computer SG.....


----------



## shine247

steelghost said:


> Oh...oh my :doublesho
> 
> Step away from your computer SG.....


Yes do so because I have been compiling an order since 18:58 and it is costly.


----------



## Skilzo

Angelwax have 24% off everything for the next 24 hours


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Hi Guys,

A quick heads up that our Black Friday Offers have now gone live and there is over 100 items up for grabs from some of the most well-known brands in the market.

You can check them out here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/black-friday

They will be live until the items have sold out or midnight 27th November 2017

Happy Shopping!

John & The Clean and Shiny Team


----------



## J306TD

CarChem said:


> 4Ltrs of Black Friday Quick Detailer £5.99
> Goes live 9am Friday
> http://car-chem.com/store/product/special


Has anyone tried CarChem QD? I usually use bead juice but if this is just as good I can't say no

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

Alien Magic 

we currently have a 40% discount across the range on our website, no discount code needed.


----------



## WHIZZER




----------



## WHIZZER

You have to call


----------



## WHIZZER

Obsession WAX
Black Friday begins now and ends at midnight on 30th November.

Buy one get one free on all wax samples.

Buy one get one free on all liquids.

Massive discounts of 40-50% on all large waxes.

Some extra items added to the clearance section.

www.obsessionwax.co.uk

No discount codes needed. Add 2 samples and one is free. Add 2 bottles and 1 is free, simple!


----------



## WHIZZER

Shop n shine 
We have various deals live at ShopnShine this weekend.

We have up to 50% OFF select items which can be viewed here:
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/black-friday

- OR -

Get 15% OFF everything else using the code BF17
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk

Just a few of the deals include

Rupes Nano iBrid Long Neck
Was £575 NOW £499.95
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/rupes-b...g-neck-dlx-kit

Auto Finesse Fusion Hybrid
Was £59.95 NOW £39.95
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/auto-fi...hybrid-car-wax

Britemax Iron Max Gallon
Was £54.95 NOW £34.95
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/britema...-remover-3-78l

See the other deals here:
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/black-friday


----------



## WHIZZER

Clean and Shiny 


Clean and Shiny said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick heads up that our Black Friday Offers have now gone live and there is over 100 items up for grabs from some of the most well-known brands in the market.
> 
> You can check them out here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/black-friday
> 
> They will be live until the items have sold out or midnight 27th November 2017
> 
> Happy Shopping!
> 
> John & The Clean and Shiny Team


----------



## WHIZZER

Wax Planet 
Black Friday sale is now on, grab a 25% discount on your entire order using the code black25 at checkout.
This is a single use code so make the most of it !
Orders may be take a little longer to dispatch during the sale event.
http://www.waxplanet.co.uk


----------



## WHIZZER

ODK

From now until 5pm Saturday 25th enjoy 22% our entire range of products and look out for tomorrows launch of Sublime!! :doublesho Use Code FRIDAY22 at the checkout. :thumb: 










Dan


----------



## WHIZZER

Mitchell and Kin g


https://www.mitchellandking.com/collections/black-friday-car-detailing-offers


----------



## WHIZZER

AUTOFINESSE

https://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/bf13


----------



## WHIZZER

WO WO

BF Bundle by WO WO, on Flickr


----------



## WHIZZER

AutoGlanz
The countdown begins. Black Friday is almost here!!!

The timer is set, the clock is ticking, what will you be snapping up at midnight tonight??

With up to 60% discount going live on our store at 00:01 Friday morning you can be sure there are some bargains to be had.

Be sure to checkout our Online Detailing Storeand pick up some sensational deals.

Inside information..... Be sure to have your email address to hand and gain a further 5% discount code on the site  just visit Our Store to find out all the information you need.


----------



## Soapybubbles

Prestige car care shop said:


> Our BLACK Friday weekend starts in the morning at 9am.
> 
> Spend over £25 & get
> 
> ➕Free UK shipping
> ➕Free Adams Air freshener
> ➕Free Adams Sticker
> ➕Free 2oz Adams product (random)
> 
> *All extras will be added manually to your order & will not show in your basket at checkout.
> 
> Use code - black17
> 
> www.prestigecarcareshop.com
> 
> Offer ends on Sunday evening at 9pm
> 
> Enjoy & as always thank you for your business


Jesus who is this stunner?????


----------



## Hede

Damn hoped for motorgeek discount


----------



## CarChem

Direct Link - http://car-chem.com/store/black-friday-quick-detailer










Price: £20.99 *£5.99*
Brand: Car-Chem
Product Code: LC158 - 4LTR
Availability: In Stock


----------



## fraser87uk

We don't often do sales but when we do they get a bit silly.

www.wowos.co.uk










So what deals are we talking? Up to and over 60% on some of our bundles like:

Wowo's Wax Collection - All four of our waxes for just £100!!! Save £174.97 Limited to 10 sales.

Wowo's Big Daddy Box - 20 full size products including Contact 121 and Signature waxes for £160. Save over £126!!! Limited to 10 sales.

Wowo's Big Daddy Pro Box - One of every product we make. 24 great products including our Nanocoat and Butter Wax for just £200!!! Save over £316. Limited to 5 sales.

All other bundles like our Show Pony Pack, Winter Prep Pack, Protect & Shine boxes all have 50% or more off. All packs limited to 10 sales of each.

We will also be doing our Random Radness. This is a case of keeping an eye on our Social Media on Facebook or Instagram. These will be completely random offers to coincide with the already great deals and will be seriously limited.

As above, all the numbers are limited so if you see something you want get it before it's gone.

Any questions let me know.

Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## WHIZZER

Dooka


----------



## WHIZZER




----------



## WHIZZER

Bouncers 


The_Bouncer said:


> *Limited Stocks. - Don't miss out !
> 
> Award winning products at crazy prices. - Ends 11.59 GMT Fri 24th*
> 
> https://www.bouncerswax.com/store/index.php?page=black-friday-deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​


----------



## Pinny

Skilzo said:


> Angelwax have 24% off everything for the next 24 hours


what is the code mate?:thumb:


----------



## Kyle_241

Pinny said:


> what is the code mate?:thumb:


BF24, should be on website


----------



## 20vKarlos

I took advantage of Bouncers at 2am last night Whizzer...  :thumb:


----------



## Pinny

Kyle_241 said:


> BF24, should be on website


your a star


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Lots of AG live and coming up today on Amazon


----------



## WHIZZER

CLEANYOURCAR


----------



## MSwiss

Thanks for showing the deals, a couple of little orders placed :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Soapybubbles said:


> Jesus, who is this stunner?????


I don't think even he knows :lol: :tumbleweed:


----------



## TomF

Soapybubbles said:


> Jesus who is this stunner?????


Photo is from this year's SEMA I think.

You can thank me later: Faith Marone


----------



## 20vKarlos

TomF said:


> Photo is from this year's SEMA I think.
> 
> You can thank me later: Faith Marone


:argie::argie:

Big shouts to Autofinesse... they're following her too :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Just a quick deal from Amazon - BH DSW for £13.83 delivered

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bilt-Hambe...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=FJDXTH1DWJY6WR9DKXJQ


----------



## FJ1000

Wickes - Karcher K4 premium "car and Home" (comes with the reel and patio attachment)

£140 with Code BLACK15 on click and collect

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Karcher-K4-Premium-Car+Home-130Bar-Pressure-Washer-Kit---1800W/p/156517

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stse88

CarChem said:


> Direct Link - http://car-chem.com/store/black-friday-quick-detailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: £20.99 *£5.99*
> Brand: Car-Chem
> Product Code: LC158 - 4LTR
> Availability: In Stock


Do you need to dilute or use it neat?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

stse88 said:


> Do you need to dilute or use it neat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


if it can be diluted then brilliant


----------



## Prestige car care shop

20vKarlos said:


> I don't think even he knows :lol: :tumbleweed:


faith amarone :wave:


----------



## bigbruiser

stse88 said:


> Do you need to dilute or use it neat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


neat


----------



## DMcC

Any suppliers stock Autosmart or Auto Glyms trade products that have offers on?


----------



## steve_07

Any Black Friday drying towel deals going?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Gents....

5 Litres of AF Avalanche is £17.97 delivered on Euro Car Parts website!!!

Add code - blackcloud71


----------



## bigalc

20vKarlos said:


> Gents....
> 
> 5 Litres of AF Avalanche is £17.97 delivered on Euro Car Parts website!!!
> 
> Add code - blackcloud71


Tried that and code worked, however i received an email saying 2-3 week delivery.
So cancelled and will buy something else


----------



## Turnspleen

20vKarlos said:


> Gents....
> 
> 5 Litres of AF Avalanche is £17.97 delivered on Euro Car Parts website!!!
> 
> Add code - blackcloud71


Nice one. Purchased 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinC

Any thread like this for 2018?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear_Ash

Our Deals are also live everyone =D


----------

